

My First Kaggle ConvNet: Getting to 3rd Percentile in 3 Months - ilzmastr
http://ilyakava.tumblr.com/post/125230881527/my-1st-kaggle-convnet-getting-to-3rd-percentile

======
Gys
Intro:

'The Diabetic Retinopathy challenge on Kaggle has just finished. The goal of
the competition was to predict the presence and severity of the disease
Diabetic Retinopathy from photographs of eyes. I finished in 20th place using
a Convolutional Neural Network (ConvNet). In this post I’ll explain my
learning process and progress as I implemented my first ConvNet over the last
3 months. Throughout, I’ll link to the implementations in my code, which is
available on github for anyone who wishes to replicate my score.'

------
anonymousDan
So what won? Did they use conv nets?

~~~
fixxer
Still active: [https://www.kaggle.com/c/diabetic-retinopathy-
detection](https://www.kaggle.com/c/diabetic-retinopathy-detection)

Looks like a fun problem. I've never had much luck with NN for anything other
that feature extraction.

~~~
dhammack
It just finished, I got 4th. I used convnets. With the correct initialization
and data preprocessing they actually are quite easy to train.

~~~
fixxer
Neat. Congrats! I'm going to have to learn me some ConvNets.

------
chronic40
Nothing new. Deep learning is hyped up to 90% these days.

